# seedbank in london



## dragon_green (May 15, 2008)

hey all you uk people here !!! need some info. is there a shop (seedbank) in london where u can walk in and buy seeds? LR2 to be precise. it's like this : i live in croatia and we in cro just don't order seeds online.it's like making appointment with cops 2-3 months in advance. but my cousin is studying in london and will come in cro by the end of june. she's not in the weed "scene" and probably wouldn't be comfortable ordering them online(she's U.S. citizen ) so i will ask her to go in some shop and buy some for me. is that possible ? is there a shop like that? and LR#2 is my choice because i have like only one little closet for growing (small kid at home,living in rented apartment) so i'm looking for some "short" strain. also u can suggest me some other strain which u can grow in small spaces.
thanks in advance.
stay good.


----------



## Cole (May 15, 2008)

Ive never used them before but here is one... 



http://www.seedbank.co.uk/


----------



## dragon_green (May 15, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Ive never used them before but here is one...
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.seedbank.co.uk/"]http://www.seedbank.co.uk/[/URL]


 
thanks, but it seems they do not have any small strains. i need something dwarf like, because my grow closet is only 60 L x 40 W x 120 H cm.


----------



## Melissa (May 16, 2008)

*hey just google head shops in london it will give you a list of them eace:*


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------

